# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Арт-хаус

## Akasey

*Знаю несколько формулировок: концептуальное кино, режиссерское кино. Еще кучу всего о нем слышал, но не понимаю, как определить? Вот, например, "Танцующая в темноте" - арт-хаус или нет, или "Фотоувеличение", "Еда"? Чем арт-хаус отличается от обычного фильма? Пожалуйста, раскрываем суть, делимся впечатлениями.*

----------


## Akasey

Выдержка из википедии:
Артхаус (англ. Art house, букв. «дом искусств») — понятие, объединяющее фильмы, претендующие на некий художественный поиск, новаторство в кинематографе. К артхаусу часто относят фильмы независимого производства и ленты экзотических кинематографий. Считается, что подобные картины привлекают более искушённого и образованного зрителя, а потому их прокат, как правило, ограничен.
Понятие возникло в 1940-х годах XX века в США, где артхаусами стали называть кинотеатры, специализирующиеся на показе классических довоенных голливудских лент, а также фильмов иностранного (т. е. не американского) и местного независимого производства. В 1955 году в Париже основана Международная конфедерация артхаусных кинотеатров CICAE (фр. Confédération Internationale des Cinémas d'Art et d'Essai). Членом CICAE является основанное в 1992 году, объединение Europa Cinemas, в которое входят кинотеатры, поддерживающие европейское кино.

----------


## Sanych

Попадаются довольно интересные вещи. А кое что совсем не понятно.

----------


## BiZ111

Не любитель

----------

